# Feedback on this work in progress



## isaiah (Dec 5, 2019)

The STIGMA

The night time always brings with it the doubts and fears that the sun drives away. People instinctively curl in on themselves. Protecting from invisible fears. The daytime glances turn to nighttime glares as the aura of the stigma creeps crawling up your skin like a scaly hand, working its way into the innermost sanctum of your mind. Drilling penetrating stares of anger and fear pinning your mind no your very ego to the wall of society. Dissecting your soul under the harsh light of the stigma.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 5, 2019)

isaiah said:


> pinning your mind no your very


This may be misspelled and or need better punctuation. Looking good, though.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 5, 2019)

Brother.. all the best to you, I know it can be hard but hope is like the sun, if you cant see it in the dark how do you expect to make it to the morning.

Thanks for sharing your writing tho, it was good, could be longer.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 6, 2019)

Moved from travel stories because it isn't one. Wasn't really sure where to put it but art and music seemed more fitting. Writing is a form of art.


----------

